
Facebook “You Can't Use Facebook Right Now” - alicoh
&quot;We&#x27;re reviewing the photo you sent us.
We&#x27;re always looking out for your security, so until then you won&#x27;t be able to use Facebook.&quot;<p>1 Week have passed since I have sent my photo, I haven&#x27;t receipt any notification, mail from them. I&#x27;m simply locked out &quot;untill then...&quot;<p>I&#x27;ve tried to contact them without success, only copy paste reply.<p>Anyone has faced this before?
======
chendragon
Anecdote: A testing account on fb @mailismagic.com (mailinator) has been up
for 2 years now and has never required any form of verification. I wonder why
this may be. The name on the account is very common, however.

